# .Delicious.



## Katura (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey you!!! It's been an amazingly long time since I've got to post an FOTD!

I got my job at MAC, as some of you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And this is one of the looks I rocked for C-Shock! This was after work (aka...five minutes ago) so excuse the lack of lips and the all day worn look...

Face:
Studio Fix Liquid  in NC37 (wow...it washes me out in pics!)
Select Sheer Pressed in NC35
Refined golden Bronzer

Eyeeees:
Beiging SS
Going banannas es (we're out of this already!)
Eye Popping es
Electric eel es
Wondergrass es
gesso es

Espresso es and spiked eyebrow pencil for eyebrows

nothing...and i mean nada on the lips.

onto the pictures!!!

I was using my dads camera..I look a tad washed out...but I think yall will get the idea of the shadows.





















and I look ridiculous...but I had to!





yay!

Lovesloves,

Katura


----------



## triccc (Jun 17, 2007)

soooo incredibly cute!


----------



## entipy (Jun 17, 2007)

Very cool!
How are you enjoying your job?


----------



## lvgz (Jun 17, 2007)

loove it :]


----------



## lvgz (Jun 17, 2007)

oh and btw, i love your brows.


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 17, 2007)

This look is definitely delicious! I love it!!


----------



## Katura (Jun 17, 2007)

I love my jobbbb!!! I'm moving from 15 hours up to 30... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YEeeeaH!

And thanks! I've been working on my brows like crazy!


----------



## macface (Jun 17, 2007)

very pretty.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 17, 2007)

congrats on the job and you have beautiful eyes!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## entipy (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_I love my jobbbb!!! I'm moving from 15 hours up to 30... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YEeeeaH!_

 
Awesome!!!


----------



## star1692 (Jun 17, 2007)

Your brows really do look awesome girl! love the make up!


----------



## breathless (Jun 17, 2007)

amazing!!!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 17, 2007)

very pretty 
Glad your enjoying the new job


----------



## snowkei (Jun 17, 2007)

gorgeous as ever!


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Jun 18, 2007)

I loooove your make-up =]


----------



## AliVix1 (Jun 18, 2007)

yay i just bought going bananas yesterday!! i love it cshock rocksss


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jun 18, 2007)

*Very nice!*


----------



## aziajs (Jun 18, 2007)

You are the cutest thing!!  You look amazing.  This color combo and the placement are great.  I'm glad things are going well.  I figured you'd be very good at it.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 18, 2007)

oh wow, this is fantastic! those colours look amazing!


----------



## Eoraptor (Jun 18, 2007)

Adorable!  Amazing colors too.  I missed your FOTDs.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 18, 2007)

gorgeous!!  and congratulations


----------



## tadzio79 (Jun 18, 2007)

very pretty!!!


----------



## Katura (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks everybody  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I super need to get my cam fixed...I've done some super fun looks but havent been able to take pics...hopefully soon!


----------



## ChiCindy (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow that's gorgeous! How do you get your foundation soo flawless?? Do you use a brush or what?


----------



## applefrite (Jun 18, 2007)

Very gorgeous !


----------



## Jayne (Jun 18, 2007)

i've missed your fotd's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



congrats for the job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



gorgeous mu, as usual


----------



## ankheera (Jun 18, 2007)

what a great job you have!! and your make up is still great after the whole day!! wow!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 18, 2007)

Been a while Katura, love this look!


----------



## Katura (Jun 18, 2007)

For my foundation I've been using a 187 brush (I have two now...) and it works like a dream. Not to mention that the Studio Fix Fluid seems to just blend right into my skin. I love it! I set it witha little powder..and then use some Fix+. 

Thanks again


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 18, 2007)

Congratulation on the job. Your makeup looks fab.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 18, 2007)

so pretty!! i love the greens on you!


----------



## thenovice (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow- that looks really great. You are so pretty.


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 18, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## lsperry (Jun 18, 2007)

What amazing skills and placement. Simply gorgeous.

And congrats on the job....


----------



## diorgrl (Jun 30, 2007)

woo hoo! congrats on the job! I've always wanted to work at mac but too chicken to apply!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 30, 2007)

Love it! The colors look great on you!


----------



## AxBella (Jun 30, 2007)

soooo gorgeous! i love the way it came out! ur super talented missy!


----------



## MACisME (Jun 30, 2007)

u;re such a beau! im loving ur eyebrows and cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 1, 2007)

this is gorgeous and you are stunning... beautiful eyes and brows too =D


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 1, 2007)

you are gorgeous. im so jealous! that makeup would look like my 6 yr old sister attacked me with chalk, but it looks so amazing on you. soooo jealous


----------



## foxyqt (Jul 1, 2007)

you look great!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 2, 2007)

its not fair how gorgeous you are =]=] you reallly make me jealousss !


----------



## PBunnieP (Jul 2, 2007)

You are adorable, love the green on you.


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jul 2, 2007)

you are *so* stunning, love the look on you too


----------

